# Séparation comptes iCloud



## nicolas06130 (20 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour, 
Je vous expose mon pb en espérant avoir une réponse ...
J'ai un compte iCloud que je partage avec mon frère, cela devient de plus en plus embêtant avec les messages, FaceTime et autre possibilité qu'offre iCloud en terme de partage.
Je voulais savoir si il était possible que l'un d'entre nous (mon frère ou moi) migre vers un autre compte en gardant quand meme certaine données du genre GameCenter ?

Merci d'avance. 

Nicolas.


----------



## lineakd (21 Septembre 2016)

@nicolas06130, oui, il suffit que vous utilisez tous les deux le même compte  iCloud dans l'app réglages/Game Center. Alors que dans l'app réglages/iCloud, vous auriez chacun le votre.


----------

